# Diferencias entre las fichas Plug



## juanma (Sep 28, 2008)

Hay dos tipos de fichas *plug*, unas doradas y otras metalicas.

Hay alguna diferencia "audible" entre estos dos tipos?
Lo mismo las RCA.

Plug Doradas






Plug "Normales"





O las *RCA*


----------



## lalex (Sep 28, 2008)

no se podria ver del material q este hecho, y ver su densidad


supongo q mientras mas denso, mejor van a fluir los electrones.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 28, 2008)

Aquí tienes las respuesta a tu duda:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/139951/

De paso, lee el tema entero, es muy interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Sep 28, 2008)

Muchas gracias Li-on.
Lo publicaron despues.

Saludos!


----------

